# Einfärben von Outlines - Arbeitsschritte eines Amateurs



## H4ml3t (24. Juli 2008)

Liebe Forumianer,

bevor die Erfahrenen mich gleich wieder zur Suche zurückscheuchen: Ich habe die PS-Tutorials sowohl auf dieser Seite als auch auf psd-tutorials durchgesehen und das Forum nach den gängigen Stichworten wie "Manga", "Comic", "Koloration" etc. abgeschnüffelt und bin sogleich auf englischsprachige und Airbrush-Tutorials gestoßen, die mich hoffnungslos überforderten weil entw. a) Grundkenntnisse in PS vorausgesetzt wurden (die ich nicht habe) oder b) der Lernende des PS-Vokabulars mächtig sein soll (was ich nicht bin).
Ich suche und probiere seit drei Tagen mit meinem PS C2 herum, die Aufgabenstellung ist folgende:
Outlines einer Zeichnung (Fineliner, schwarz) in PS geöffnet, mit dem Zauberstab alles markiert, Bearbeiten ~> Kopieren, Bearbeiten ~> Einfügen, voilà - neue Ebene, Hintergrundebene wird ausgeblendet, dann kommt folgendes raus, siehe Anhang.
Ich schreibe in dies Forum, um jmd zu finden, der sich zu einer kleinen E-Mail-Korrespondenz bereit erklären würde!
h4ml3t@live.de
Genug der Redundanz..ich bin tatsächlich der blutige Anfänger, als der ich mich ausgebe, so schwer dies auch zu glauben ist. MfG, einen schönen Donnerstag wünsche ich


----------



## Zinken (24. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute mal, Du willst nur die Linien auf einem neuen Layer haben.
Dazu bietet sich "Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen' an. Dabei einfach mit der Toleranz herumspielen,
bis das Ergebnis akzeptabel ist.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Mehrere Varianten:

1. Nachdem Du alles markiert hast, drehe die Auswahl um, damit eben die schwarzen Sachen übrigbleiben - *Auswahl umkehren* -> [STRG]+[ALT]+i

2. Du duplizierst Die Ebene. Nachdem Du die Auswahl gemacht hast, wendest Du die *Ebenen-Maske* an, welche im Nachhinein noch bearbeitbar ist
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html

3. Du duplizierst die Ebene, erstellst noch eine leere Ebene, in der Du zeichnen/malen möchtest. Die leere Ebene ist die zweite, die Outlines sind die oberste Ebene. In dieser Ebene stellst Du den Ebenenmodus auf *multiplizieren*.

mfg chmee


----------



## H4ml3t (24. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt die Auswahl umgekehrt, kopiert und in eine neue Ebene eingefügt, aber ständig wird immer etwas vom Hintergrund in die neue Ebene "mitgenommen". Kann man dies nachträglich entfernen? Ansonsten habe ich die Outlines beinah separatiert


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Crux mit dem Zauberstab und der Farbauswahl.

Lösungen sind :
1. Ebenenmodus auf *multiply/multiplizieren* stellen
2. die gleiche Auswahl als Ebenenmaske benutzen und mit [STRG]+L oder [STRG]+M nachbessern.

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (24. Juli 2008)

Was auch kein Patentrezept ist, aber ein Lösungsansatz sein könnte:
Kopie der Ebene mit den Outlines erstellen und eine Tonwertkorrektur auf diese Ebene anwenden, so dass die Outlines deutlicher, ev. sogar Überdeutlich sind. In dieser Ebene wendest du den Zauberstab an, erstellst also die Auswahl, kopierst aber aus der Original-Eben.


----------



## H4ml3t (24. Juli 2008)

Habe zur Illustration einen weiteren Anhang meines vermeintlichen Arbeitsfortschritts hochgeladen  Wie macht man diese nichttransparenten Stellen weg? Wie zuvor erwähnt, mein Wissen um PS ist nahezu mikroskopisch.
Bei den Shortcuts mit den Gradiationskurven etc. ist mir der Effekt nicht klar.


----------



## janoc (24. Juli 2008)

Oben in der Leiste direkt unter dem Menü hast du die Optionen für das aktive Werkzeug, in diesem Fall der Zauberstab. Klick hier die Option "Benachbart" weg, dann bezieht sich die Auswahl mit dem Zauberstab auch auf "abgeschlossene" Flächen.

Was meinst du mit deinem letzen Satz?


----------



## H4ml3t (24. Juli 2008)

Okay, "Benachbart" ist weggeklickt, jetzt markieren sich also alle abgeschlossenen Flächen. Aber wie bekomme ich die dann weg?
Nun, ich hab damit drauf hinweisen wollen, dass ich nicht wirklich durchblicke und daher schon für jeden Strohhalm dankbar bin.


----------



## Zinken (25. Juli 2008)

Schonmal auf die 'Entfernen'-Taste gedrückt? Jetzt befindest Du Dich ja nicht mehr in der Hintergrundebene
und gelöschte Teile werden transparent.
Bzw. wenn Du mit Masken arbeitest, einfach die Auswahl mit 'Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen - 'schwarz' ausfüllen.


----------



## H4ml3t (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, darauf hätte man kommen können  Sieht mittlerweile recht gut aus, vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## H4ml3t (26. Juli 2008)

Ein letztes Mal, folgendes:

Outlines sind auf einer transparenten Ebene separatiert, Hintergrund ist ausgeblendet, ich erstelle Zwischenebenen für die Farbe, trage sie auf, kann dann aber weder Akzente noch Schatten setzen, weil die Grundfarbe nicht übermalt werden will. Die Ebene ist freigestellt, ich bin auch noch auf derselben; interessanterweise lassen sich völlig andere Farben aus dem Spektrum problemlos auftragen. Woran liegt das?
MfG


----------

